# a guys make up case...



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay...While looking over my collection please remember I just got into mac only last year and I just love mac and I love doing make up.And i can't believe I forgot my pigments!!UGhhhhhh...thats ok...but yea this is it...for now....oh yea, sorry no 100% full discription if u wanna know what something is then just ask thanks, Allan


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 27, 2006)

That is a great collection...I love it


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 
_That is a great collection...I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks=)


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 27, 2006)

NICE! I really like your stash! Kinda wish I had a stash like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you keep your brushes in the plastic sleeve or was that just for the pics?


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_NICE! I really like your stash! Kinda wish I had a stash like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you keep your brushes in the plastic sleeve or was that just for the pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i usually only keep my big face/blush brushes in the plastic sleeves like the $42.00 187 stippling brush,and the 150 powder brush and 174 pro contouring brush their my most favs.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

I only looked at the first image (still looking) and you already have more brushes than me! Wow! You've got to get round to labelling them for our benefit! If you don't mind, of course.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 27, 2006)

I love menw/ makeup cases! you are so fabulous my dear! =)


----------



## velvet (Jan 27, 2006)

i love it!
lucky you to have all that great stuff


----------



## afterglow (Jan 28, 2006)

Love it!  I <3 all the brushes!


----------



## Isis (Jan 28, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for all the replies


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lovely collection!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 2, 2006)

Well let's see, you only got into MAC last year yet you have 3 times as much stuff as I do! You should be *soooo* proud of you collection!! You have a really kick ass brush collection too, and I also keep some of my brushes in their plastic! The larger brushes retain their shape and stay in really good condition when kept in their packaging. Yay for us smarties that figured that out!! lol


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 2, 2006)

I love your collection, whats strobe cream like im thinking of buying it..


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 2, 2006)

Great collection! I aspire to have as many brushes as you!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 2, 2006)

awesome collection !  i wish i had as many brushes as you =]


----------



## angelwings (Mar 5, 2006)

You have a great collection


----------



## User34 (Mar 5, 2006)

omg....I am really jealous.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_Well let's see, you only got into MAC last year yet you have 3 times as much stuff as I do! You should be *soooo* proud of you collection!! You have a really kick ass brush collection too, and I also keep some of my brushes in their plastic! The larger brushes retain their shape and stay in really good condition when kept in their packaging. Yay for us smarties that figured that out!! lol_

 

strobe cream is the best ever!It's infused with a lot of vitamins so it's really good for your skin...Face or body but mostly face.I love it's shimmer!!!

Thanks for the comments!My collection has grown a lot since I posted this so I'm gonna repost my whole collection again monday!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 8, 2006)

sorry guys i swear i will re-post soon!


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 8, 2006)

oooh great collection!  i drooled a little over your MSFs!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

love your brushes...


----------



## user2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oooohh I want that Diana Brush! Wanna swap for some pigment samples?!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Oooohh I want that Diana Brush! Wanna swap for some pigment samples?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

sorry but i cant...i got it on ebay for 20 bucks...check it out


----------



## brandi (Mar 10, 2006)

allan! your collection rocks the fricken house! i know you have a lot more from this! repost! hehehe and dont forget your pigments next time okay!? see this is where all your money goes to! mines too! it's just sad sometimes... it could have been a down payment on a brand new car! oh well!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 13, 2006)

I second a repost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got it on eBay for 20 bucks. .? I sold one for 20 bucks and mailed it to Hawaii. . .haha was that you?


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I second a repost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got it on eBay for 20 bucks. .? I sold one for 20 bucks and mailed it to Hawaii. . .haha was that you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought a set of 4 brushes total.Including the pro 174 brush.I know another girl on here that got hers for 20 bucks too!Maybe it was you.If it was HI!And are you selling anything else?How much did that brush retail for anyways?I know I got a deal.But does anyone know how much that brush was?


----------



## nobella (Mar 19, 2006)

what are the msf's?


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nobella* 
_what are the msf's?_

 
MSF=Mineralized Skin Finish

The last ones that came out were from Lingerie BUT there are more comming out this summer!


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

awesome collection


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How In The World Did I Miss This Dynamic Collection From You Dear Brother! Your Collection Rocks Hard!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

it's really nice! i love the brushes!


----------



## bellamia (Mar 29, 2006)

you go boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love those brushes and palettes


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 21, 2006)

I did some major haulage since.I'll be re-taking pics very soon guys!Thanks=)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Allan-

You have a lovely collection!  Very well-rounded.  Looks fun!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Apr 25, 2006)

Great collection!!!


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 2, 2006)

wow, nice collection... I love it and I saw a blue shadesticks, what's the name? can do a swatch for me? it's nice...


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 2, 2006)

LOVE this! And I love the e/s stickers inside the palette! I dunno how many times I had to take one out and look at the name of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm stealing this crafty idea


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

*steals brushes and traincase* haha


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 10, 2006)

LOVE IT.I wanna come 2 Hawaii and hang out w/u =D


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 10, 2006)

wow, what a nice collection! i have been collecting for 5 years but never got that many brushes. you should be so proud, i'm jealous!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

wowwwwwwwww ur MSFs r making me drool...new vegas,petticoat, and pleasureflush rite? wowwww...ur brushes r making me wipe my drool off of the computer


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

what a great collection.  i LOVE LOVE LOVE your brushes!!


----------



## sharyn (May 30, 2007)

wooow I am soo jealous b/c of your brushes!!! Thanks for sharing, I always love seeing a clean and tidy collection


----------



## Jayne (May 30, 2007)

great collection !! <3


----------



## june19th (May 30, 2007)

i'm so jealous of all your brushes, i see so many that are on my wishlist right now, lol! thanks for sharing. you have a great collection!


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 13, 2007)

give me my white glitter back! nnnnnnnoooooowwww! haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kidding. that was like one of ur first mac things EVER yeah?

just remember WHO introduced u to MAC... love yah!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 20, 2008)

this is 3 years old ... i will be going on vacation and i will update it i promise =)


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

love this!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 20, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  It all looks so pretty! lol

And I can't wait to see it after you update!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 21, 2008)

Love your collection!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

great collection !


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice collection so far, I really love it.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 4, 2009)

Trying to reach you and your mailbox is full!!!!!!!

Barbara FlaLadyB ...important


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 8, 2011)

IM BAAAAAAACK!!!!!! wow this was 6 years ago.... u really need to see my crap now lol! Postcard lady your going to kill me because I've stopped collection the cards and have been throwing out all the ones I get in the mail =( but I maybe have some for you. email me [email protected]


----------



## missah (Nov 8, 2011)

I wanna see!


----------



## Babycakes (Dec 7, 2011)

very nice~


----------



## fantabulous109 (Dec 14, 2011)

LOVe it!


----------

